# LED Tape lights



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Got a couple of jobs where I need some LED tape lighting for some cabinets. Anyone have a good source? My supplier has WAC products but they seem a little spendy. If possible, I'd like to dim them.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Someone recommended hitlights.com to me, they look pretty good and seem decently priced.


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

I use WAC led tape light all the time you can dim it but some dimmers a finicky. The best type of dimmer is a low voltage electronic dimmer there a little expensive but have the best dimming without flickering. Also you can cut the tape light at 2" intervals. Never have had an issue with it


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Amazon,,


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Home Depot has a complete line of UL LED tape lights.

I just put 30' under a counter top cabinet..they loved them.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Someone on these forums recommended LED tape from Amazon . . . I didnt buy it yet, and my wife keeps moving my stuff out of the Amazon cart and replacing it with beauty products.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

dspiffy said:


> Someone on these forums recommended LED tape from Amazon . . . I didnt buy it yet, and my wife keeps moving my stuff out of the Amazon cart and replacing it with beauty products.


LOL...change your password:laughing:


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Home Depot has a complete line of UL LED tape lights.
> 
> I just put 30' under a counter top cabinet..they loved them.


I like the Home Depot brand LED striptape as well. It's about $60 for a 6' kit and comes with a dimmer. Unfortunately the dimmer cannot be mounted in an electrical box as it on the low voltage side of the driver.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is a tip for installation. A lot of the adhesives the tapes use fails, sometimes quickly, sometimes a few months down the road.....Callbacks suck!

We clean the underside of the cabinet really well and then install the lights. Once the are all installed, we go back over it all with a glue gun and dap small spots of glue to the lights to keep them in place if/when the adhesive fails.

Works great!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Switched said:


> Here is a tip for installation. A lot of the adhesives the tapes use fails, sometimes quickly, sometimes a few months down the road.....Callbacks suck!
> 
> We clean the underside of the cabinet really well and then install the lights. Once the are all installed, we go back over it all with a glue gun and dap small spots of glue to the lights to keep them in place if/when the adhesive fails.
> 
> Works great!


We have found that using some denatured alcohol for "cleaning" works best in removing dirt, grease, and other gunk allowing the self-adhesive tape to stick. Glue gun or clear caulk are fine for touch-up spots if needed.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

5 meter roll from Amazon, only 10 bucks!


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

Try using a lutron cl dimmer. If you connect the LEDs to a magnetic dc transformer and then you can use a normal diva dimmer, but the best dimmer is dvlv (diva magnetic low voltage)


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> 5 meter roll from Amazon, only 10 bucks!


KB are these Listed?

They're probably as safe as the listed products from Home Depot and may even be made by the same company but our inspectors would demand to see an NTRL label, even if they were hooked to a Class 2 driver.


----------



## MaxH (Mar 12, 2014)

I use WAC LED tape light.No issues yet......


----------



## Kiknads (Nov 30, 2012)

I've used car moulding tape in the past, works awesome can get it from auto parts stores


----------

